# محاضرة اكثر من رائعة عن Project Cost Planning and Controlحمل ولن تندم



## مهندس إدارة (14 أبريل 2008)

محاضرة اكثر من رائعة عن Project Cost Planning and Controlحمل ولن تندم 


http://projectmangement.montadamosli...topic-t135.htm


----------



## ashourleb (14 أبريل 2008)

thnx 4 ur effort but i cant find the Link


----------



## faiqmohmed (15 أبريل 2008)

ممنونين منك اخي الكريم . فعلا محاضرة رائعة


----------



## هاني سليمان (15 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## esas (15 أبريل 2008)

عايزين كمان


----------



## sief84 (15 أبريل 2008)

Thank you for this effort done


----------



## احمد شافعى (16 أبريل 2008)

موضوع جيد نرجو المزيد وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## محمد محمود السعيد (16 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالدمحمدخالدمحمد (17 أبريل 2008)

اخي الفاضل شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## خالدمحمدخالدمحمد (17 أبريل 2008)

اخي الفضل شكرا على المجهود الرائع انت فعلا انسان بمعنى الكلمة


----------



## مسعد الخشن (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاءع (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسعد الخشن (17 أبريل 2008)

*خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نقيب (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## مسعد الخشن (17 أبريل 2008)

شكر لكم جهدكم الرائع


----------



## فدك الزهراء (17 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وفقك الله أخي الكريم لما تحب ويرضى


----------



## ادهم محمد الس هلال (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا علي مجهودك يا اخي و جعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م محمد كرم (18 أبريل 2008)

ممنونين منك اخي الكريم . فعلا محاضرة رائعة


----------



## عوض الله العوفي (18 أبريل 2008)

Thank 4u Alot


----------



## عبد الوهاب السيد (18 أبريل 2008)

I am interesting to see this topic


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا أخي العزيز و ننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 أبريل 2008)

نشكركم على تعريفنا بهذا المنتدى المحترم وهذه المحاضرة الرائعه وأرجو أن يكون هناك تواصل وتكامل بين ملتقى المهندسين العرب وهذا المنتدى وألا يكون هناك موضوعات مكرره


----------



## مراد طير (23 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الجيد


----------



## hammhamm44 (24 أبريل 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## gearbox (24 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماجدجمعة (25 أبريل 2008)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## ahmeddd1 (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك أتمنى أن تتم عملية التحميل بنجاح


----------



## ahmeddd1 (25 أبريل 2008)

مهندس إدارة قال:


> محاضرة اكثر من رائعة عن Project Cost Planning and Controlحمل ولن تندم
> 
> 
> http://projectmangement.montadamosli...topic-t135.htm



هل الرابط مازال شغال ام عندي مشكل في الجهاز؟
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسونيه (26 أبريل 2008)

mamnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnon


----------



## تامرالمصرى (26 أبريل 2008)

الرابط مازال يعمل اخى الحبيب ولكن عليك ان تسجل فى الموقع قبل التنزيل


----------



## أبو عادل (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على الموضوع في 27-4-2008*

موضوع جديد لاننا نحتاج إلى مثل هذه الواضيع


----------



## طارق حسين (27 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور جدا ، بدي امثلة في الواقع العملي


----------



## مسعد الخشن (27 أبريل 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## علاء السيد زكى (2 مايو 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس إدارة (18 مايو 2008)

مشكوين جميعا ولا شكر علي واجب


----------



## مطلك سليمان (18 مايو 2008)

فعلا موضوع جيد --بارك الله فيك


----------



## gabysf (18 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابراهيم الرشيدى (18 مايو 2008)

هذا الموضوع مهم جدا ويجب على كل مهندس الالمام به بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Mohsen Mohamed (25 مايو 2008)

Thanks for the subject


----------



## حاتم سليمان (29 مايو 2008)

1000 شكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوميسون (2 يونيو 2008)

مشكوورررررر


----------



## sindbad-elarab (3 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## وليد محمد حسن (7 يونيو 2008)

موضوع عام جدا مشششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## arch_mazen (7 يونيو 2008)

لا تتعبوا أنفسكم في الرد

هذا هو الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/get/44055142/556119c1/project_Control_Earned.html


----------



## رياض الوافي (9 يونيو 2008)

الشكر للاخوان جميعا الذين لا يبخلون على بقية اخوانهم المعرفة و العلم الذي يقع بين ايديهم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عاصم (18 يونيو 2008)

Thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bakrybm (19 يونيو 2008)

thanks A lot


----------



## الهزاز (19 يونيو 2008)

جميل ـــ جداً


----------



## eng_houssam (20 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
هل يمكن رفع الملف مرة أخرى على مواقع لا تحتاج تسجيل جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## عبدالله كمال (24 يونيو 2008)

موضوع شيق ونشكركم على مجهوداتكم


----------



## ابو تهانى (25 يونيو 2008)

ألف شكر. ولكن لدى بحث عن أسباب التأخير فى البرنامج الزمنى. فلو كان بالإمكان أريد تفصيل فى كل هذه الأسباب ولو أمكن وجود مراجع أو دراسات مشابهة للموضوع. ضرورى جدا جدا .
وجزاكم الله ألف خير.


----------



## virtualknight (25 يونيو 2008)

عاشت الأيادي على هكذا محاضرة رائعة


----------



## عالم البناء (25 يونيو 2008)

شكرا أخي على المحاضرة الرائعة


----------



## alawy2008 (25 يونيو 2008)

مشكورين منك جا جدا


----------



## عمران العساف (27 يونيو 2008)

موصوع جميل


----------



## ابونهى (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكور وماقصرت


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (3 يوليو 2008)

والله كبيره و مفيده


----------



## سلام2005 (9 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن الصرا (21 يوليو 2008)

ممنونين منك اخي الكريم . فعلا محاضرة رائعة


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس على هذا المجهود ومع مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله *


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جازاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمك


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## ~ c h i c ~ (8 مايو 2010)

thanks bro

but the 4shared link is not working

can anybody upload it again plz?


----------



## civilwalid (16 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------

